# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  Chinese 'damas' mad for bitcoin

## FSP-Rebel

> With the Chinese market increasingly optimistic about the digital currency's potential growth, an online bitcoin platform has released that *40 percent of its VIP traders are Chinese women*, the Beijing Youth Daily reported.
> 
> Bitcoin has been surging to new highs worldwide since July, and the price of one bitcoin once hit a record high of 2,700 yuan ($443) on huobi.com, a Chinese online bitcoin platform.
> 
> Chinese trading activity in bitcoin has grown as well. By the end of October, 100,000 bitcoins had been traded each day, accounting for half of the global transaction volume, according to the Genesis Block, a research firm that follows bitcoin.


http://www.ecns.cn/cns-wire/2013/11-15/88703.shtml
Interesting is interesting

----------

